# rt2x00 [solved]

## Thargor

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner wlan Karte und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann  :Very Happy: 

Die Karte hat einen rt2500-Chipsatz, der ja mit diesem Treiber laufen soll.

Vorgeschichte: (falls relevant)

Ich habe nun rt2x00 "gekeyworded" und emerged

```

# echo "=net-wireless/rt2x00-2.0.0_beta3 ~x86" >> /etc/potage/package.keywords

# emerge rt2x00

```

Das brachte dann erstmal einen Fehler, nämlich dass die im Kernel enthaltene ieee80211 (oder so in der Art) Version zu alt sei und ich doch bitte das script 

```
# /usr/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00/files/remove-old
```

ausführen soll

das hat dann ein paar Dinge gelöscht und das emergen klappte dann reibungslos.

NUR: Es funktioniert nicht.

ich kann das modul mit

```
# modprobe rt2500pci
```

laden und 

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rt2500pci              21120  0

rt2x00core             41732  1 rt2500pci

ieee80211              43368  1 rt2x00core

ieee80211_crypt         6272  1 ieee80211

speakup_keyhelp         7800  0

s2io                   58512  0

cpuid                   3204  0

```

geht auch.

Desweiteren wird eth0 mit iwconfig als wireless angezeigt (JA eth0, ra0 heißt es beim rt2500 Treiber)

iwpriv bringt allerdings bei jedem Befehl

```
ioctls not ... 
```

(Kann ich nachreichen, bin grad unter Win, hab ja noch kein Internet mit Gentoo)

Und beim boot kommt:

```

*   Loading module ieee80211_crypt.ko ...

*   Failed to load ieee80211_crypt.ko                                                                                    [ !! ]

*   Loading module ieee80211.ko ...

*   Failed to load ieee80211.ko                                                                                          [ !! ]

*   Loading module rt2x00core.ko ...

*   Failed to load rt2x00core.ko                                                                                         [ !! ]

*   Loading module rt2500pci.ko ...

*   Failed to load rt2500pci.ko                                                                                          [ !! ]

```

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar und haut mich bitte nicht, wenn mein Fehler allzu blöd ist^^

Gruß

Benedikt

Edit: Meine Kernel-config wollt ich auch jetzt nicht zumuten: http://nopaste.info/index.php?id=9176186007

Edit2: iwpriv funktioniert jetzt. Ich weiß zwar weder wie, noch wieso, aber es bringt keine FehlermeldungLast edited by Thargor on Tue Mar 28, 2006 12:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dr. Nein

Was sagt denn 

```
dmesg
```

 nachdem du das Modul geladen hast?

----------

## Thargor

```
# dmesg >> fehler

...

Rest hier:

http://nopaste.info/index.php?id=a80f47fa7e

[17179588.376000] Adding 1566328k swap on /dev/hdb4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1566328k

[17179798.744000] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[17179798.756000] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.9

[17179798.756000] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

[17179798.756000] rt2x00core: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext" found: kernel tainted.

[17179798.760000] Loading module: rt2x00core - Beta 3 (18 December 2005) by http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

[17179798.764000] Loading module: rt2500pci - Beta 3 (18 December 2005) by http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

[17179798.764000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

```

Vermute da fehlt oben ein Stück, ist das schlimm?

Und iwpriv funktioniert jetzt. Ich weiß zwar weder wie, noch wieso, aber es bringt keine Fehlermeldung

Edit: Oha, garnichtmal so kurz geworden

Edit2: Wirklich ein bisschen lang, kann ich da was weglassen?

Edit3: OK, hab was weggelassen^^

----------

## Dr. Nein

Eigentlich hätten die letzten 10 zeilen gereicht  :Wink: 

Beim Laden des Moduls scheints also keine Fehler gegeben zu haben. Hast du schonmal mit iwconfig berucht dich mit deinem AP zu verbinden?

```
iwconfig eth0 essid <sid deines WLAN> key <Schlüssel deines WLAN>
```

 (siehe auch man iwconfig)

danach dann mal mit dhcpcd (oder manuell) eine Ip zuweisen (lassen).

----------

## Thargor

 :Confused: 

Ich hab jetzt 

```
# iwconfig eth0 essid NETGEAR
```

gemacht (Ich weiß, dass man eine Verschlüsselung verwenden sollte, aber das entzieht sich leider meiner Kontrolle)

Da stand bei

```
# iwconfig eth0
```

aber immernoch nichts von der essid, also hab ich mal 

```
# iwconfig eth0 commit
```

gemacht, woraufhin die essid dann auch da stand, aber 

```
# dhcpcd
```

gibt nen kernel-panic

 :Confused: 

----------

## Dr. Nein

oha Kernel Panic klingt nicht gut. Welche Kernel Version benutzt du denn? 

Evtl. mal auf ne neuere/andere Version upgraden.

----------

## Thargor

Ok, werde das mal probieren, auch wenn das eher kompliziert wird, da ich mangels Internet immer auf dieses Howto Gentoo ohne Internet aktuell halten / installieren (10. Post) zurückgreifen und die distfiles unter win runterladen muss. 

Woran könnte das denn liegen, dass die module beim start nicht geladen werden? Kann da auch der Kernel schuld sein?

----------

## monophase

hi,

versuchs doch mal mit den serialmonkey treibern, die laufen bei mir ohne probleme, im gegensatz zu den ralink treibern, mit denen ich nur stress hatte

--> emerge rt2500

Edit: 

hab grad gesehen, dass die rt2x00 auch serialmonkey treiber sind, beide sind aber unterschiedliche versionen, also ich würde dir empfehlen, es mal mit den rt2500 zu versuchen

----------

## Falmer

Hallo Leute,

irgendwie geht es mir (fast) genauso wie Thargor. Einziger Unterschied ist, daß ich den rt2x00 auf amd64 nutzen möchte.

Nach dem unmasken von rt2x00-2.0.0_beta3 und ieee80211 konnte ich beides übersetzen und im Anschluß mit modprobe den rt2x00core laden.

Leider bekomme ich jetzt nicht heraus, wie das entstandene Device heißen soll.

Es gibt eth0 und eth1, was normal ist bei zwei Netzwerkkarten, aber laut iwconfig hat keine der erkannten Karten wireless-extensions.

ra0 konnte ich auch nicht per ifconfig hochfahren.

Ach ja, die rt2500er habe ich auch probiert, die wollen aber sehr viel anderes installieren, und da ich auch nur über die Ralink-Karte Internet haben könnte, ist das nicht praktikabel.

----------

## monophase

 *Falmer wrote:*   

> Ach ja, die rt2500er habe ich auch probiert, die wollen aber sehr viel anderes installieren, und da ich auch nur über die Ralink-Karte Internet haben könnte, ist das nicht praktikabel.

 

??

bei mir war es lediglich der treiber, der installiert wurde. vielleicht solltest du es mal mit "-qt" probieren, da der treiber noch so nen graphisches frontend mitbringt. da ich sowieso qt installiert habe, war es mir egal, ob mit oder ohne

----------

## Falmer

ich bin gerade dabei auf Gentoo umzusteigen, habe also gerade mal so die Installation von der 2006.0-amd64-universal-CD gemacht und wollte mit den Treibern die Verbindung zum Internet aufbauen um dann aktuell zu werden.

Deshalb auch meine eigentliche Frage: Wie bekomme ich den Namen des Devices heraus, das ja beim Laden der Kernelmodule entstehen sollte?

Habe auf meinem Board zwei 'normale' Netzwerkanschlüsse, die auch ganz normal als eth0 und eth1 erkannt werden, aber die Ralink-Karte kann ich trotz Anzeige von lsmod über die geladenen Module nicht ansprechen.

----------

## Thargor

Falmer: 

Du musst 

```
# modprobe rt2500pci
```

machen (oder rt2500usb, oder das entsprechende für deine karte)

nachzulesen unter

```
/usr/share/doc/rt2x00-2.0.0_beta3/README.txt
```

Bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher, aber irgendwo da müsste das sein.

Edit: beim kernelpanic ist das letzt was man zu sehen bekommt was mit EIP.

Keine Ahnung, ob das in irgendeiner weise hilft, aber ich wollts mal schreiben.

Könnte mal jemand schreiben, wie man sowas vorschriftsmäßig installiert, dann seh ich vielleicht irgendeinen dämlichen Anfängerfehler  :Very Happy: 

Und es gibt grad blöderweise keine neueren gentoo-sources im stable, werd heute (jetzt   :Wink:  ) alson mal ne neuere version keyworden

----------

## Thargor

Ok, mit den gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r7 gibts den gleichen Fehler.  :Confused: 

So langsam bin ich am verzweifeln

----------

## Marlo

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Die Karte hat einen rt2500-Chipsatz, ...
> 
> 

 

Na dann schau mal  dahin, ob du da richtig bist.

Ma

----------

## Thargor

# Alles, wovor # steht ist auskommentiert und kann ignoriert werden

# Ich will das aber damit machen

# Mit dem da hatte ich es schonmal in einer meiner vorherigen, missglückten Gentoo-Installationen versucht

#   :Very Happy: 

Na gut, werde mal schauen, ob ich es so zum laufen bringe.

gibts ne möglichkeit, das grafische tool wegzulassen?

```
# USE="-X"
```

hat bei mir letztesmal nicht funktioniert

----------

## Falmer

den Versuch mit den neuen Kernel-Sourcen (-r7) habe ich gerade hinter mich gebracht - die lassen sich (auf amd64) überhaupt nicht übersetzen!

laut monophase kannst Du das grafische Frontend unterbinden durch USE="-qt".

Bin so langsam am Verzweifeln mit Gentoo und überlege doch wieder mit meiner alten Slackware weiterzumachen. Aber eigentlich wollte ich ja ein gut an meine neue Hardware angepasstes System...   :Confused: 

----------

## Falmer

nach etwas herumprobieren habe ich nun doch den -r7 Kernel übersetzen können (beim zweiten Versuch konnte ich den Kernel dann auch booten).

Aber, zum Thema: mit der Anleitung von Marlo konnte ich den rt2500 erfolgreich einrichten - danke! Die Anleitung funktioniert also auch auf einem (weitestgehend) reinen amd64-System.

Wenn ich den Rest des Systems auch vollständig in Gang gebracht habe, werde ich es sicher nochmal mit dem rt2x00 versuchen. Dafür muß - soweit ich es jetzt sehen kann - nur der Kernel wieder neu übersetzt werden (ohne ieee80.211) und dann natürlich der Treiber.

----------

## Thargor

Alles was hier stand ist jetzt HIER, da das ja nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat

----------

## Falmer

Habe heute nochmal den rt2xoo-2.0.0-beta3 probiert und muß für mich sagen, daß er nicht funktioniert!    :Sad: 

Nach dem Neukompilieren des Kernels ohne ieee80211, entfernen der Spuren des alten ieee80211 und unmasken konnte ich den Treiber übersetzen und per modprobe einbinden ... eine Verbindung kam aber nicht zustande und schon bei der Konfiguration der entstanden eth2 (statt wie sonst ra0) hatte ich arge Probleme.

Mein Tip. Hände weg vom rt2x00-Treiber (den aktuellen cvs-Treiber habe ich nicht probiert), wenn der rt2500er es tut!

Ein paar andere Sorgen habe ich auch noch, aber die gehören wohl eher nicht hierher (wenn ich iptables im Kernel habe, bekomme ich auch mit dem rt2500 keine Verbindung, und nach einiger Zeit gibt es Kernel panic)

Auch von mir nochmals vielen Dank an Marlo!

----------

